# 135 vs. 335D vs. 550



## superbrew (May 14, 2009)

I think the 135i has the best value/performance ratio of the cars listed. If you are into modifying, then a reflashed ECU, performance suspension and better tires will be all you need for an extremely fun car. I came from a E90 330i, and like the 1 because of the smaller size. I know the size difference is not that much, but the feel is completely different. Also, I like to drive something a little different, and in the month that I have owned my 135i I have seen only one other.


----------



## Nordic_Kat (Aug 5, 2009)

karlb said:


> texas has a lot of long straight flat highways , a lot of twisty undulating backroads and quite a few tight twisties out in the hill country and davis mountain areas some fun tight canyons up in the panhandle and great coastal roads to cruise in a vert, little of something for everyone here


+1 not too unlike where these cars were born except a bit warmer.


----------



## gizmo jean (Jul 17, 2009)

Seems to me the M3 would give him all the goods, except for the good gas mileage. V8 vrooom and world-class handling. What's not to love? Although I don't know for sure, I'd bet an M3 and a 550 are pretty close to the same $$.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

We are talking about someone buying his FIRST BMW. An M3 for someone's first BMW? A 135i or 328i/335i should be great for someone like that. If he likes those, then an M3 could be a future goal.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

These aren't aircraft for God sakes.... M3 would be fine for first BMW.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't agree, but I respect your opinion. Problem is the OP never listed the M3 as a choice.


----------



## superbrew (May 14, 2009)

dnaer said:


> These aren't aircraft for God sakes.... M3 would be fine for first BMW.


+1

It seems the M3 would fit all the requirements from the OP, power, styling, handling, maybe not MPG, but I magine the 550 and 135 would get similar MPG's when driven hard.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

If it was his *first car*, I would say no on the M3.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Okay. I do see your point. So let's pick out the color of his new M3. It comes in a very handsome gray available only on the M3 if I remember correctly.

In 2010, BMW put like 100 of them for sale in the exclusive gray exterior and they sold out in an incredibly short time-like around 5 minutes.

Detailing the car requires special care. BMW's instructions were "complex".


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

The problem is the OP didn't name the M3 to be among his 3 choices. So for him, I'm leaning toward the 135i, but if he chose the 335d, I wouldn't argue.

The M3 may be a bit out of his price range. He didn't sound too comfortable even listing the 550i.

His choice seems to be more realistically between the 135i and 335d.

You guys are projecting what YOU want instead of what HE wants.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

superbrew said:


> +1
> 
> *It seems the M3 would fit all the requirements from the OP*, power, styling, handling, maybe not MPG, but I magine the 550 and 135 would get similar MPG's when driven hard.


Except for the fact that the OP didn't list the M3 to be among his choices.:dunno:


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

To the OP: I'm quite interested in which of the 3 vehicles you actually choose. There really isn't a wrong choice. Any of those 3 cars is terrific!! :thumbup:


----------



## superbrew (May 14, 2009)

hpowders said:


> Except for the fact that the OP didn't list the M3 to be among his choices.:dunno:


Maybe he had not thought of it, or did not have one local.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

superbrew said:


> Maybe he had not thought of it, or did not have one local.


Any BMW he decides to get whether it be a 1, 3, 5 or M would be a great choice.

BMW makes choosing a car absolutely foolproof! :thumbup:


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

My first BMW was (is) a 335d: no complaints! :thumbup:

I only wonder what I might get next... 5 series, 1 series, MINI, or :dunno:


----------



## Chop362 (Aug 1, 2010)

So your decision making is between a 135-335D-or a 550??I couldn't think of 3 cars soo different in performance and price, as for looks the 1 looks like a thumb while the other two are bigger and better cars so something tells me here you will be driving a 1.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

dunderhi (poster#3) has both and somewhere he mentioned 550 and 335d are same in performance. If thats true and you dont need a big car then you should go for 335d


----------



## Thycidides (Feb 19, 2011)

Chop362 said:


> So your decision making is between a 135-335D-or a 550??I couldn't think of 3 cars soo different in performance and price, as for looks the 1 looks like a thumb while the other two are bigger and better cars so something tells me here you will be driving a 1.


Thanks for all your replies. I'll respond to the last one I see, but I appreciate everyone's comments. Yes, they are all different! If cars were like cloths, I'd drive a different one each day. I've settled on a BMW... having a brief thought of the Evo. In spite of my conservative image, I giggle when I spin and redline my little Honda. I long for the days when I rode my motocross, across unbroken fields, and I relish the memories of power sliding across the vast frozen lakes of my native Canada. But here I am now, 38 years old, family man and devoted husband living in the vast flat expanses of Texas. What is a man to do? Do I buy the family car and leave the past behind? I don't think so. I want the best of both worlds.

335d - nice powerful car, but rather expensive since they are somewhat rare.

550 - big powerful car that is almost the same price as the 335d as a used 1996

135 - small powerful boy racer with class. Not punishing like driving the Evo

One last point... My lovely wife of 16 years loves to drive stick. I taught her to drive on those frozen expanses, and she will burn rubber no matter what I get.

So it comes down to the 135, 335, or 550. If I buy the turbo engines, I'm remapping. If I but the V8, I'm just going to leave it alone. Help me decide, what would you do? I***8217;m likely not going to spend the extra money on an M5, and a remapped 135 is a close experience to the M3 (please do not throw stones at me for I am weak).


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Thycidides said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I'll respond to the last one I see, but I appreciate everyone's comments. Yes, they are all different! If cars were like cloths, I'd drive a different one each day. I've settled on a BMW... having a brief thought of the Evo. In spite of my conservative image, I giggle when I spin and redline my little Honda. I long for the days when I rode my motocross, across unbroken fields, and I relish the memories of power sliding across the vast frozen lakes of my native Canada. But here I am now, 38 years old, family man and devoted husband living in the vast flat expanses of Texas. What is a man to do? Do I buy the family car and leave the past behind? I don't think so. I want the best of both worlds.
> 
> 335d - nice powerful car, but rather expensive since they are somewhat rare.
> 
> ...


Do you really expect anonymous people on a message board to make a decision for you? Next thing you'll want to know is which color to get....

Jeeze man, make a decision.


----------



## Thycidides (Feb 19, 2011)

EdCT said:


> Do you really expect anonymous people on a message board to make a decision for you? Next thing you'll want to know is which color to get....
> 
> Jeeze man, make a decision.


No of course not. I'm trying to spur discussion. This board is for enthusiasts... and I'm looking for enthusiasm, discussion, and disagreement. For example, today I learned from the dealership that manual transmissions are rare because the residual value on them is a negative for leases. So for used cars, most will appear on the BMW lot as automatics. I also learned from the Service people (whom I always talk to first) that they all feel the 335d is the better car (over the 335i), but because they were mostly factory optioned cars, almost none of them have the sport package. I also learned that the 550 is not the way to go, and that the 535 is the better car (according to BMW sales staff). The salesman told me that the 535, only weighs 100 pounds more than the 335, which, in turn, only weights 200 pounds more than the 135. I saw for myself what the difference in a sport package can do to the car, and I learned that people who drive with black interior or convertibles have difficulty in the Texas summer, but oddly enough they are flying off the used car lot.

Anyway, this is the type of discussion I was hoping to get on this board. Perhaps my last post was worded incorrectly, and that is my fault. I know what I want in a car, but I'm looking for the last bits of information before making my decision. I can honestly live with any of the above models, but the 335i looks to be the logical choice at this point.


----------



## drrpm (Feb 9, 2010)

The 1 is too small and not as sharp looking as the 3. The 5 is a nice car but too big. The 3 is just right. The diesel engine is intriguing. I have a friend in Texas who has one and she loves it. I'd pass on the turbo gas engine for now, but either the 328 or 335d would be fine choices.


----------

